# iPhone and Android Users: Puritanboard is on Tapatalk



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have an iPhone to try this out but I added my forum to Tapatalk. The Tapatalk forum addon is in Alpha testing so it may or may not completely work but it is likely an improvement from the Mobile theme.

Tapatalk costs about $3 from what I gather but, if you are a regular user, looks to be a nice way to browse vBulletin with a phone. They are working on a Blackberry version too from what their website states.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

Rich,

I'm testing it and will let you know. One quick point: one of the links is "Bookmarks" which I believe could be helpful (perhaps bookmarking "Today's Posts") but it says "This forum has an older version of Tapatalk and does not support this function, please contact your forum administrator."


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

It works pretty well. But the old version message is preventing viewing PMs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> It works pretty well. But the old version message is preventing viewing PMs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying a quote. 
And editing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, it's the "newest" version available for Version 4.0. It is Alpha (not even Beta) software on my end so it's bound to improve. I'll let you know as newer server side versions are released.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok. The interface is blazing fast and clear. Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Ok. The interface is blazing fast and clear. Very nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
That's great to hear. It simplifies things for me trying to wait for a theme that will work for iPhone and other users with sophisticated phones.


----------



## Herald (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool. I'm on tapatalk now. Gonna try adding an image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herald (Jan 8, 2010)

No images allowed. Says admin has not enabled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herald (Jan 8, 2010)

Fred, I really like it. It is fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

Rich,
What is the version of the server side. It appears (from the iPhone version) that 1.5.5 is the latest.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)

This is the only version that works for vBulletin 4.0. It's not 1.5. It's here: Android / iPhone / Nokia app for vBulletin - Tapatalk - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

Your link is to the phone app. That is 1.5.5 I believe.


----------



## sastark (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, this is a HUGE improvement over the mobile version of PB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you! There is a native TapaTalk client for the iPhone and this could not work better.

iTunes Store


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2010)

It is very nice, but the native app does some "errors" due to the server side installation (I think).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 9, 2010)

Fred,

Check the Tapatalk forums if you like. I just received notice that the Beta version was released and installed it today right after it was released. It probably cleared up some bugs but I can assure you I have the most up to date version for vBulletin 4.0. This was a massive overhaul for them so some of the errors you are getting are like from re-codes of the vBulletin 3.x version that worked fine.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems to be working better. Favorites work now, and PMs also. I'm going to try add an image now.

It says that Tapatalk Mobile Upload is not present.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2010)

Latest update to server-side functions uploaded.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent, Rich! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 12, 2010)

I apologize if I'm inadvertantly posting off topic or yanking this thread on a tangent, but I just wanted to let iTouch users know (who are probably wondering if they can get in on this) that, while I can't speak for the iPhone, the iTouch works great just using the software on it. I posted my last comment in the Seminary/Education thread without an issue at all.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2010)

Trying to add an image.

That part is still not working.


----------

